# Are these both the same Sig P226?



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I am buying online and told the item # is E26R-9B-BSS-E2-G

I looked on the Sig web page and realize this gun has the E2 Grips, but the Specs I've seen on the page dont include the exact one listed above: http://www.sigsauer.com/Catalo...uctDetails/p226.aspx

In 9mm, I only found: E26R-9-B (9mm, Contrast) and E26R-9-BSS (9mm, Night Sights).

can anyone offer advice please...this is my first pistol...thanks!!!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Your link is broken, as for the E2, It's under the *discontinued items*: *E26R-9B-BSS-E2-G*


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Your link is broken, as for the E2, It's under the *discontinued items*: *E26R-9B-BSS-E2-G*


thanks so much for your help!!
I am getting the gun for $670 (including shipping, credit card charges, and the dealer fee where i pick up the gun from)....is that a good price?? or is that too much since this gun is discontinued?? (any idea why they dont make it any more?)

thanks again!!!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

BearArms2 said:


> thanks so much for your help!!
> I am getting the gun for $670 (including shipping, credit card charges, and the dealer fee where i pick up the gun from)....is that a good price?? or is that too much since this gun is discontinued?? (any idea why they dont make it any more?)
> 
> thanks again!!!


The new "standard" 226s come with the modular grip piece that the E2 came with, the E2 has the Short Reset Trigger (SRT), the standard models do not. As for price, it doesn't sound too bad with the other fees included in it.

As for Sig and their offerings, who knows they offer so many different "packages" that it's hard to keep track.


----------

